# Omar beats the wife beater



## Omar B (Sep 17, 2009)

I waited a few days to see how this plays out before posting it, but since things seems to have come to a conclusion I thought I would post it.

Saturday night (or is it Sunday morning) at about 2:00am I'm in my living room on my laptop working a bit before bed.  I heard a noise coming from the apartment next door, it sounded like a fight but I ignored it because the couple over there are always fighting.

This went on for a bit then there was a knocking at my door.  Now the living room of my apartment is towards the back so that the balcony is right off it so I don't know how anyone could know I was still up because all you can see is a darkened doorway and kitchen from the front.  The knocking continued and got more frantic so I eventually got up and went to open the door in sweat pants and socks.

Upon opening the front door I see the girl from next door, soaking from head to foot as if just out of the shower and wearing nothing but thong underwear.  There was also blood on my front door where she was knocking so I pulled her into the apartment and wrapped her in a blanket from the couch.

My sister by now was awake and attending to the girl as I walked back to close the front door when it bursts open and there's the girl's boyfriend.  You could see the rage in him as he charged through the front door and almost past the kitchen into the living room where he met upon me.  He grabs my my left shoulder and pulled me towards him as if to hit me.

And this is where his night took a turn for the worse.  Pulling at my left shoulder with his right hand  I braught up my left hand inside his grip and using his pull stepped in right fist first into his face as my left hand cranked his right wrist.  I can't tell how many times I hit him, but at some point after breaking his hold when I was hitting him with both fists he fell backwards onto the ground then scooted backwards out the apartment.

He's not been back since.  The girl was also evicted.  They cause a lot of disturbance within the building and turns out did quite a bit of damage to the apartment during the course of their fighting.


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 17, 2009)

Nicely done. If he involves the police, be sure to emphasize that he was an intruder (I'm guessing you didn't invite him in  ). 



Omar B said:


> My sister by now was awake and attending to the girl as I walked back to close the front door when it bursts open and there's the girl's boyfriend. You could see the rage in him as *he charged through the front door and almost past the kitchen into the living room* where he met upon me. He grabs my my left shoulder and pulled me towards him as if to hit me.


----------



## Omar B (Sep 17, 2009)

Already talked to the cops, they took pictures of the blood on the door, all that.  That's why I waited till today, the girl was evicted I believe it was yesterday but today is the first day I have not seen a cop pass by and the maintainance man said they are out of the building so the issue's pretty much closed.

My only wish was that it didn't happen in a tight hallway so I could have used kicks rather than just hand strikes.


----------



## Nolerama (Sep 17, 2009)

You did what you had to do to protect yourself and your family from an intruder.

Not to make light of a serious situation, but I think it's pretty cool that you made the guy leave by making him scoot out on his butt.

Good job.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Sep 17, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Already talked to the cops, they took pictures of the blood on the door, all that. That's why I waited till today, the girl was evicted I believe it was yesterday but today is the first day I have not seen a cop pass by and the maintainance man said they are out of the building so the issue's pretty much closed.
> 
> My only wish was that it didn't happen in a tight hallway so I could have used kicks rather than just hand strikes.


 
Bravo. 

You did the right thing A - Z. 

Always call the cops and file a police report...it's CYA. 

Sounds like you didn't need to kick him. LOL. But if you want to feel more comfortable fighting in cramped areas hook up with some kenpo folks. 

FYI: Ed Parker was once asked if he'd ever fight Joon Rhee. He said only if he could pick the location. When asked what the location would be he smiled and replied, "In a phone booth." 

You done good.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 17, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> You did what you had to do to protect yourself and your family from an intruder.
> 
> Not to make light of a serious situation, but I think it's pretty cool that you made the guy leave by making him scoot out on his butt.
> 
> Good job.


A violent intruder at that. Plus you stood up for a battered woman who probably would've gotten beaten worse or killed. I give ye a bow of respect for that :asian: 
The guy burst into the apartment (never mind the door was partially closed) and directed violence (laid hands on you as well) towards you. Everyone in your place was in imminent danger. Should've filed charges against the guy. 
Sorry that the girl had to be evicted but it would've been better anyway to keep the *** from coming back to finish what he started. 
Kudos Omar... kudos.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 17, 2009)

Good on you, Omar!


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 17, 2009)

I'd suggest you don't discuss the details of what happened on public forums like this.  The details of how many times you hit him, or that you wish you could have kicked.  You never know when a guy like this might try to come back and press charges against you or sue you for injuries, and try to use your statements here against you to show excessive force, or something.  I'd just zip up about the details.


----------



## Omar B (Sep 17, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> You did what you had to do to protect yourself and your family from an intruder.
> Not to make light of a serious situation, but I think it's pretty cool that you made the guy leave by making him scoot out on his butt.
> Good job.



I didn't believe I was seeing it at first, scooting out on your butt.  In retrospect it was pretty funny.   What galled me was that the girl was pretty much naked which means he attacked her in the bathroom!  What a dope.

Crippler, I hear what you are saying man.  Though I don't study kenpo I do respect Parker's teachings.  Hell, I opened the fight with drawing blood just like he would do.  Nothing scares the crap out of people and puts them at your mercy like making a show of it.


----------



## girlbug2 (Sep 17, 2009)

I think it speaks well of you that she thought of coming to you in a crisis. :ultracool


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 17, 2009)

A glass raised in your honor at having successfully repelled boarders. :cheers:


----------



## Omar B (Sep 17, 2009)

Flying Crane said:


> I'd suggest you don't discuss the details of what happened on public forums like this.  The details of how many times you hit him, or that you wish you could have kicked.  You never know when a guy like this might try to come back and press charges against you or sue you for injuries, and try to use your statements here against you to show excessive force, or something.  I'd just zip up about the details.



I'm sure, but since he was the aggressor and I was in my apartment with my wife, sister and her 3 week old baby as well as a naked, bleeding woman, I'm pretty sure I'm in the right.

_The necessary consequence of mans right to life is his right to self-defense. In a civilized society, force may be used only in retaliation and only against those who initiate its use. All the reasons which make the initiation of physical force an evil, make the retaliatory use of physical force a moral imperative._
_If some pacifist society renounced the retaliatory use of force, it would be left helplessly at the mercy of the first thug who decided to be immoral. Such a society would achieve the opposite of its intention: instead of abolishing evil, it would encourage and reward it._ - Ayn Rand


----------



## Omar B (Sep 17, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> I think it speaks well of you that she thought of coming to you in a crisis. :ultracool



Maybe, but I really doubt it since that was the first time I've ever even talked to her.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 17, 2009)

Omar ... just in case, it's a good idea to refrain.  IF the girl brings him up on charges, you will likely be called as a witness.  If he decides to try to sue you (even if you were in the right, he can try), your lawyer will not like the discussion.

Kudos, though, for successfully defending yourself, your home and those in need.


----------



## Carol (Sep 17, 2009)

Hopefully nothing more becomes of it  

Good on ya for protecting your family and the apparent victim.


----------



## Tames D (Sep 17, 2009)

Good job Omar. Men that beat women are scum. Your only mistake was you didn't finish him off when you had the chance.


----------



## Omar B (Sep 17, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> Omar ... just in case, it's a good idea to refrain.  IF the girl brings him up on charges, you will likely be called as a witness.  If he decides to try to sue you (even if you were in the right, he can try), your lawyer will not like the discussion.
> 
> Kudos, though, for successfully defending yourself, your home and those in need.



I hear ya and the other posters before you.  Thanks for the concern, really.  I've called my cuz who's a lawyer and he knows what's up so for now I'm happy where things are.


----------



## David43515 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for being willing to open the door and get involved. Alot of people wouldn`t have unfortunately.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 17, 2009)

Omar B said:


> And this is where his night took a turn for the worse.  Pulling at my left shoulder with his right hand  I braught up my left hand inside his grip and using his pull stepped in right fist first into his face as my left hand cranked his right wrist.  I can't tell how many times I hit him, but at some point after breaking his hold when I was hitting him with both fists he fell backwards onto the ground then scooted backwards out the apartment.



Congratulations, and I'm glad you're uninjured.  You have done well.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Sep 18, 2009)

Well done Omar.


----------



## Carol (Sep 18, 2009)

David43515 said:


> Thanks for being willing to open the door and get involved. Alot of people wouldn`t have unfortunately.



Truthfully, I'm not sure if I would have done the same.  Not that I would want to ignore a neighbor in distress, but I generally don't get the door unless I'm expecting a guest or a pizza.  I used to have neighbors below me that fought quite a bit.  I'm really not sure what I would have done if I had heard them going at it and then heard a knock at my door.  My first reaction would have been to stay silent and ignore the knocks.  Omar's experience is leading me to rethink the situation.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 18, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Truthfully, I'm not sure if I would have done the same.  Not that I would want to ignore a neighbor in distress, but I generally don't get the door unless I'm expecting a guest or a pizza.  I used to have neighbors below me that fought quite a bit.  I'm really not sure what I would have done if I had heard them going at it and then heard a knock at my door.  My first reaction would have been to stay silent and ignore the knocks.  Omar's experience is leading me to rethink the situation.



It's a good point.  I live in thugville and I definitely do not answer my door.  It's either a salesman who snuck in through the security door or one of my gang-banger neighbors high on crack or full of booze.  Either way, I don't open the door.


----------



## girlbug2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Maybe, but I really doubt it since that was the first time I've ever even talked to her.


 
Oh I don't know, you may be surprised what things people pick up on about a person they never had a chance to talk to. She may have observed you repeatedly without your realizing it, may have heard you talking through the walls or something, may have heard things about you. Maybe something about your vehicle or the way you maintain your apartment balcony added to it. A lot of little clues can help form an impression of a person.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Sep 18, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Truthfully, I'm not sure if I would have done the same.  Not that I would want to ignore a neighbor in distress, but I generally don't get the door unless I'm expecting a guest or a pizza.  I used to have neighbors below me that fought quite a bit.  I'm really not sure what I would have done if I had heard them going at it and then heard a knock at my door.  My first reaction would have been to stay silent and ignore the knocks.  Omar's experience is leading me to rethink the situation.





Bill Mattocks said:


> It's a good point.  I live in thugville and I definitely do not answer my door.  It's either a salesman who snuck in through the security door or one of my gang-banger neighbors high on crack or full of booze.  Either way, I don't open the door.



Interesting. I can't imagine NOT getting the door if someone knocks or rings the bell. Over here is is considered downright rude if you don't get the door. Even jehovas witnesses usually get a polite 'not interested'. Then again, I do live in a quiet little village where nothing much usually happens. I'd probably react differently if I lived in a high crime area.


----------



## Carol (Sep 18, 2009)

Bruno@MT said:


> Interesting. I can't imagine NOT getting the door if someone knocks or rings the bell. Over here is is considered downright rude if you don't get the door. Even jehovas witnesses usually get a polite 'not interested'. Then again, I do live in a quiet little village where nothing much usually happens. I'd probably react differently if I lived in a high crime area.



For me it's habit.  I spent the first part of my adult life in the city and learned early on that if the doorbell rang and you weren't expecting anyone, it was someone that was pressing buttons trying to get in to the front door of the apartment building (for whatever reason).   If you used the intercom to ask them who they were, they wouldn't answer and would buzz your door even more furiously because you just gave them an indication that you were home.  

A unwanted knock on my apartment door inside the building was generally not someone I wanted to deal with.  Sometimes it was a drunk college student who got enough beer nerves to knock on my door to hit on either me or my room mate.  Or worse it was the guy in the unit next to me.

Habits die hard.  While I don't live in Boston anymore, there is an unquestionable level of security that is provided by not opening your door to someone you aren't expecting.  While I wouldn't consider my neighborhood to be a high crime area, every now and then I see a reminder that my city has its issues.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 18, 2009)

Bruno@MT said:


> Interesting. I can't imagine NOT getting the door if someone knocks or rings the bell. Over here is is considered downright rude if you don't get the door. Even jehovas witnesses usually get a polite 'not interested'. Then again, I do live in a quiet little village where nothing much usually happens. I'd probably react differently if I lived in a high crime area.



I live in the Detroit metro area.  The Jehova's Witnesses I've seen pack heat.  No, just kidding.  Actually, I've seen them riding their bicycles through some rough areas and wondered why they were still alive.

Detroit lost its status as 'Murder Capitol' of the world a few years back, but recent revelations have shown that it may just be because people stopped reporting murders to the police, and the police stopped taking murder reports.  No one cares.  A guy froze to death in the ice up here last winter with his legs sticking up in the air, and people played ice hockey around his body for several days before anyone called the police.

Warning, graphic image:

http://www.detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20090128/METRO08/901280491

No, I do not answer the door.  And when I am in my apartment, I'm armed.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Sep 18, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Detroit lost its status as 'Murder Capitol' of the world a few years back, but recent revelations have shown that it may just be because people stopped reporting murders to the police, and the police stopped taking murder reports. No one cares. A guy froze to death in the ice up here last winter with his legs sticking up in the air, and people played ice hockey around his body for several days before anyone called the police.
> 
> Warning, graphic image:
> 
> http://www.detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20090128/METRO08/901280491


 
incredible....


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 18, 2009)

... jeez ...


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 18, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I live in the Detroit metro area. The Jehova's Witnesses I've seen pack heat. No, just kidding. Actually, I've seen them riding their bicycles through some rough areas and wondered why they were still alive.


 
It's because God is protecting them, of course.  Would you like to buy a Watchtower?


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 18, 2009)

Omar B said:


> I'm sure, but since he was the aggressor and I was in my apartment with my wife, sister and her 3 week old baby as well as a naked, bleeding woman, I'm pretty sure I'm in the right.
> 
> _The necessary consequence of mans right to life is his right to self-defense. In a civilized society, force may be used only in retaliation and only against those who initiate its use. All the reasons which make the initiation of physical force an evil, make the retaliatory use of physical force a moral imperative._
> _If some pacifist society renounced the retaliatory use of force, it would be left helplessly at the mercy of the first thug who decided to be immoral. Such a society would achieve the opposite of its intention: instead of abolishing evil, it would encourage and reward it._ - Ayn Rand


 
sounds to me like you were probably within your rights (non-professional opinion).  But that won't stop someone from trying to go after you.  And defending yourself against such a charge, even if you win, can be tremendously expensive and can turn your life inside out and upside down for a long time.  And even if you win, it doesn't mean you will be able to recoup the costs of your defense.

Just mum on the details, that's all.


----------



## Stac3y (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't open the door without checking to see who it is first, and I have planned escape routes if it looks like someone dangerous who is determined to get in. It sounds ridiculous, especially since I live in a peaceful area now, but I used to live in New Orleans, and also in a gang-infested area of Baton Rouge, and in a meth-infested area in Dayton, Ohio.

I will, however, cross the street in my pjs to shut down loud parties that my college age neighbors occasionally have. They are SCARED TO DEATH of me. It's the angry mom vibe, I think.

And I call the police every time I think something violent is going on. Always did. Not that they always showed up.

Congratulations, Omar, on defending your home and family. I'm very glad you are all okay.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 18, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> Bill Mattocks said:
> 
> 
> > I live in the Detroit metro area. The Jehova's Witnesses I've seen pack heat. No, just kidding. Actually, I've seen them riding their bicycles through some rough areas and wondered why they were still alive.
> ...



Cory, that is THEIR opinion of why they are still alive... actuality of it is they usually carry NO money on them at all. Most thugs know that. So they're not worth attacking unless it's to get some anger out and they're easy targets. Now if they wanted some sex then the girls might have serious cause to worry. Yet from the article Bill just showed us... it might be some time before THAT get reported... sheesh... 




Bill Mattocks said:


> Detroit lost its status as 'Murder Capitol' of the world a few years back, but recent revelations have shown that it may just be because people stopped reporting murders to the police, and the police stopped taking murder reports. No one cares. A guy froze to death in the ice up here last winter with his legs sticking up in the air, and people played ice hockey around his body for several days before anyone called the police.
> 
> Warning, graphic image:
> 
> ...


Mein Gott! How horrible. Such a lonely death. Not so bad dying that way since hypothermia usually induces sleep then coma and finally death so it's not painful but the last moments before he went unconscious must've been sad indeed. 
His last (probable) thoughts were proven right.... "nobody cares." 

I feel confident to open a knocking door to "repel boarders" if need be. God help the ones that try to gain entry when I don't want them to. If it ever happens I might be writing posts from prison depending upon the jury/judge/attorney/Asst. DA. I get.


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 18, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Cory, that is THEIR opinion of why they are still alive... actuality of it is they usually carry NO money on them at all. Most thugs know that. So they're not worth attacking unless it's to get some anger out and they're easy targets. Now if they wanted some sex then the girls might have serious cause to worry. Yet from the article Bill just showed us... it might be some time before THAT get reported... sheesh...


 
My sense of humor, let me show you it.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 18, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> My sense of humor, let me show you it.


No need... I got it the first time... :lol: seriously...


----------



## bekkilyn (Sep 18, 2009)

I absolutely do not open the door to anyone that I don't know and/or have been expecting. I don't live in a high crime area, but there are still local stories every now and again about someone who unwittingly opened their door to a stranger and then got robbed or attacked and sometimes killed. It's just common sense to keep the door closed and locked. 

Secondly, once I'm at home and busy with my own thing, I don't want to socialize or talk to other people. I am accommodating to other people's needs and wants enough at work and don't need to take it home with me.

Now if someone were seriously in trouble, it would depend on the situation as to what I would do. Most likely, I would end up calling the police though.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 19, 2009)

If i play my cards right in the foreclosure market in 2 years or so once I've enough saved, ideally I won't *HAVE* neighbors and an intruder's friend-or-foe status will be much more easily discerned, if I see any at all.


----------



## Flea (Sep 24, 2009)

I can't even count the number of times I've looked up from my dishwater to see some random stranger come up my steps, try my door, and leave.  What makes this particularly creepy is that one has to go pretty far out of one's way to get to my door.  It isn't accessible from the street; you have to go around the whole complex to the back parking lot, cross to the opposite side of the lot, and up a flight of steps.   I'm not self-centered enough or paranoid enough to think anyone is singling me out, but ... why my door?  They're probably trying every door in my complex, but that doesn't make it any less creepy.

I'm glad to have a layout such that I can see who's at the door without necessarily being seen.  It comes in handy.  And since moving here, I've become much more selective about opening too.  Of course, my organic doorbell (see above left!) usually takes care of the unwelcome ones before I even get to the kitchen window.  

I can't _wait_ to move.  I hope to list my condo some time next week, just as soon as the contractor finishes up.


----------



## Omar B (Sep 24, 2009)

Scary!


----------



## Carol (Sep 24, 2009)

Organic doorbell :lol:

One of my colleague calls them "Natural Proximity Alarms"


----------



## Tames D (Sep 24, 2009)

Flea said:


> I can't _wait_ to move. I hope to list my condo some time next week


 
Flea, Do me a favor and make this a priority. That will make me feel better.


----------



## Flea (Sep 25, 2009)

Aww, you're sweet!  :angel:

I'll be sure to forward this to my contractor.  He ripped out my old kitchen floor on Tuesday, stood me up Wednesday and yesterday, and hasn't returned any of my calls. He _said_ he'd finish the job between tonight and tomorrow morning.

Of course, the _real_ solution here is obvious.  I need to eat out more often.  That way I won't have so many dishes to wash, and therefore I won't be so vexed by the meth freaks outside my kitchen window.  LOL


----------



## Jdokan (Sep 25, 2009)

the guys lucky you weren't doing live blade training....could have been worse!


----------



## Stac3y (Sep 25, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Organic doorbell :lol:
> 
> One of my colleague calls them "Natural Proximity Alarms"


 
My family says, "You rang our dogbell."


----------



## Jenna (Sep 25, 2009)

I am sorry I have just seen this.  Hey Omar I think it says a great deal bout you that you did what you had to do when called upon to do it. I am so sorry you had to use your martial skill to defend yourself and those in your property though I am pleased that you had adequately prepared for just that occasion and I think that is why we all train how we do.  I am sure you would be very shaken even despite the eventual fortuitous outcome and I hope that you and those with you are able to recouperate and recover.  I have confidence you will.  You are a good guy you promise me you would give yourself even a little pat on the back when there is nobody looking Jenna xo


----------



## Omar B (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words Jenna, it was jarring though I would not say I was shaken.  Didn't really need to recuperate or recover since I didn't get hit.


----------



## Stuey (Oct 12, 2009)

Holy crap, I have no qualms about opening the door! There are very rare stories here in england about people gaining entry and torturing for stuff, but its all so far away, and usually the victims are old and rich, (or appear to be). Even leaving a suitable stick or anything of the sort in a handy place, i.e. next to the door, is frowned upon, in fact its probably criminal here! How sad is that that one cannot defend ones home and family from harm. Still, I would rather that than constantly worry about who is at my door. Paranoia central! Sorry to hear about all you guys n girls who need to put up with that.

There was one good story about an old man who did the hand dance all over some younguns face once he tried to rob him in his home. Turns out the old 'victim' was an old army boxing champ! Ha! Take that robbing hoody scum! Still, that story was far away.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 12, 2009)

Stuey said:


> Holy crap, I have no qualms about opening the door! There are very rare stories here in england about people gaining entry and torturing for stuff, but its all so far away, and usually the victims are old and rich, (or appear to be). Even leaving a suitable stick or anything of the sort in a handy place, i.e. next to the door, is frowned upon, in fact its probably criminal here! How sad is that that one cannot defend ones home and family from harm. Still, I would rather that than constantly worry about who is at my door. Paranoia central! Sorry to hear about all you guys n girls who need to put up with that.
> 
> There was one good story about an old man who did the hand dance all over some younguns face once he tried to rob him in his home. Turns out the old 'victim' was an old army boxing champ! Ha! Take that robbing hoody scum! Still, that story was far away.



One can be aware and not be paranoid.


----------



## Stuey (Oct 12, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> One can be aware and not be paranoid.


 I take your meaning, but reading some of these replies I doubt that would apply to many. I just cannot imagine living like that!


----------



## shihansmurf (Oct 13, 2009)

Well done. Too many wouldn't help a person in a bad spot.

Mark


----------

